# Rotella 15w-40 synthetic



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

If anyone uses this oil how many miles are you going before changing.
Thanks


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I change out every 6,000 or so and havent seemed to loose any performance yet.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

5k love it


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

7000 and thats all ive used in the last three diesel trucks.....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

5,000 miles on most of them and 3,000 on the work horses.

Never mind...I see the synthetic now...I use the dino stuff.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I use the dino and change every 6k.
What is it about the synthetic that you guys like?



Blue Fury said:


> 5k love it


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LIVIN said:


> I use the dino and change every 6k.
> What is it about the synthetic that you guys like?


Smoother running motors better fuel economy and better protection! I tried it because i couldn't get my Amsoil sad3sm and my 6.0 doesn't like it at all! Amsoil all the way!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I am due for an oil and will give it a try in my '07 6.0l.
What brand and where can it purchased for a good price?



catchysumfishy said:


> Smoother running motors better fuel economy and better protection! I tried it because i couldn't get my Amsoil sad3sm and my 6.0 doesn't like it at all! Amsoil all the way!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LIVIN said:


> I am due for an oil and will give it a try in my '07 6.0l.
> What brand and where can it purchased for a good price?


Good price?? Lol, there is No good price unless you purchase in Bulk!


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Smoother running motors better fuel economy and better protection! I tried it because i couldn't get my Amsoil sad3sm and my 6.0 doesn't like it at all! Amsoil all the way!


Amsoil here, change every 15k, runing the Amsoil filter of course! :walkingsm


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I use it my Jeep, it requires the synthetic, and it's only a little 4 banger.

DAve


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

camowag said:


> Amsoil here, change every 15k, runing the Amsoil filter of course! :walkingsm


 Yea, I usually use Amsoil too and the two differant dealers I get it from told me every 15,000 miles. But I had ny truck at the Dodge dealer the other day and the guy questioned me about my oil and how bad it looked and I had about 3,000 to go until my 15. So being a little concerned and having to leave out of town I wanted to try the Rotella because I can go anywere and by it and have it put in. I would have hoped to have heard some people say you could get 8 to 10 out of it. Hell I could go with dino oil and get 5. Only 1 person here said they go 7 if I remember right. Either way my truck is running just fine with it, so I think I might just stick with it. I'm not real comfortable any more running 15 just cause I have Amsoil.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mad dog said:


> Yea, I usually use Amsoil too and the two differant dealers I get it from told me every 15,000 miles. But I had ny truck at the Dodge dealer the other day and the guy questioned me about my oil and how bad it looked and I had about 3,000 to go until my 15. So being a little concerned and having to leave out of town I wanted to try the Rotella because I can go anywere and by it and have it put in. I would have hoped to have heard some people say you could get 8 to 10 out of it. Hell I could go with dino oil and get 5. Only 1 person here said they go 7 if I remember right. Either way my truck is running just fine with it, so I think I might just stick with it. I'm not real comfortable any more running 15 just cause I have Amsoil.


Oh NO, Not 15 especially in a diesel-Amsoil won't even back that! Have you ever sent a sample in to amsoil?


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh NO, Not 15 especially in a diesel-Amsoil won't even back that! Have you ever sent a sample in to amsoil?


Yea, I know Amsoil is great oil, but hell if I got to order it which isn't really a problem and I can got to Oreily and get the Rotella Syn. And it cost less and from the looks and sounds of it I have to change it at the same time as Amsoil I might as well stay with it{Rotella}.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mad dog said:


> Yea, I know Amsoil is great oil, but hell if I got to order it which isn't really a problem and I can got to Oreily and get the Rotella Syn. And it cost less and from the looks and sounds of it I have to change it at the same time as Amsoil I might as well stay with it{Rotella}.


It will break down a lot faster than amsoil ! Go for it your motor MAY like it-if i never used Amsoil i wouldn't know the difference either!


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

The only way to know for sure is to have a oil sample done!


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Ea Oil Filters are made with full synthetic nanofiber technology, making them the highest efficiency filters that are available for the auto/light truck market. Guaranteed for 25,000 miles or one year when used in conjunction with AMSOIL motor oil in normal service.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I change my Rotella Syn every 10K, no problems.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*amsoil*

I use a buddy of mine who purchases amsoil in bulk- everything we run is with amsoil (boats, mowers, etc.) He doesn't charge anything for it but cost-We do all the mainbtenance at his house along with some cold beer.

Instead os sending a sample into amsoil, we check the viscosities ourself- no breakdowns thus far in between changes.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I've done quiet a bit of reading lately on all of this type of stuff since purchasing a '00 Cummins a few weeks ago. From what I've read, if I were going to change synthetic oil every 7k, I would not waste my money on Amsoil. Get the Rotella or any synthetic diesel oil for that matter, it should be just fine. The Amsoil should go 10k easily with lots of miles to spare if you are running their super duper oil filter. The bypass filter systems are also pretty amazing and prolong the life of the oil many times over. Heck, I'm gonna run 7k on dino oil as its been proven to be fine in diesel engines. You could always just spin your filter off every 5k-7k and replace it with a new one. That would probably only cost you a quart or so of oil and you could feel secure that the filter is always pretty fresh.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I got sticker shock and had to pass....
Dino - $85.
Synthetic $175.



LIVIN said:


> I am due for an oil and will give it a try in my '07 6.0l.
> What brand and where can it purchased for a good price?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember Sam's club had Rotella in 55 gallon drums. I haven't checked lately so you might want to call and ask before going over there.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like is comes in 1 gallon, 2.5 gallon and 55 gallon at Sam's Club

http://www.csdecisions.com/article/8346/new-shell-rotella-t-motor-oil-at-sams-club.html


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> I got sticker shock and had to pass....
> Dino - $85.
> Synthetic $175.


Man, thats expensive. Not sure what truck you are running but I changed my oil last week and it only took about 30 minutes since I had never done an oil change on a Cummins. Next one will take about 15min. Oil and Napa Gold filter was less than $40 so I would have a hard time paying $85 for an oil change. That synthetic price is insane, if you google million mile diesels most that I have read about used dino oil changed about every 5k-7k. There is a bunch of marketing hype at play here, don't forget that.


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

rockyraider said:


> I've done quiet a bit of reading lately on all of this type of stuff since purchasing a '00 Cummins a few weeks ago. From what I've read, if I were going to change synthetic oil every 7k, I would not waste my money on Amsoil. Get the Rotella or any synthetic diesel oil for that matter, it should be just fine. The Amsoil should go 10k easily with lots of miles to spare if you are running their super duper oil filter. The bypass filter systems are also pretty amazing and prolong the life of the oil many times over. Heck, I'm gonna run 7k on dino oil as its been proven to be fine in diesel engines. You could always just spin your filter off every 5k-7k and replace it with a new one. That would probably only cost you a quart or so of oil and you could feel secure that the filter is always pretty fresh.


i always heard that oil breaks down, so its not so much how well its filtered but if the oil has lost its viscosity? is that what yall have heard


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I have tried amsoil and and several other synthetics I stick with Royal purple and change it every 10k my last sample i sent to Blackstones said I could get atleast another 3k out of the oil. 

The rottela syn is fine especialy if your changing it every 7k!


----------

